# WFB Terrain: Skullvane Manse



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Comming on the 19th of November, priced at £46... Skullvane Manse, the Lair of the Astromancer. The new observatory tower from GW.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## koyukichan (Dec 25, 2009)

That is certainly large and impressive. I want one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well that is a stocking filler and a half! its feffing huge!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

My palms are tingling; that is how badly I want to build it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm even tempted myself, and I don't like buying terrain. lol.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I just had a nerdgasm!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay for nonsensical constructions. Grimdark? Grimdank, more like.

Pretty, but bad at the same time.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Wizards did it!

This stuff is awesome...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

THATS TOTALLY FRICKING WICKED!!!!! Sorry got carried away


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Shame that terrain doesn't really appear much in WFB - traditionally at my club we see 2 hills, a patch of forest and a rock or two. Kinda difficult to manuever units of 50 ranked infantry otherwise.

Still, for people still playing Mordheim it'll be a nice option.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

That is one beautiful terrain piece!:goodpost:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, GW terrain is just *FUCKING AMAZING*!!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Good effort GW.


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


>


...agreed...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


>


Yeah, that was my thought when i saw it. 

GW terrain is just simply amazing.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I want one, and I play 40k!!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


>


I agree, i Will be kit bashing this with my Witchfae Tor Tower......


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks like a really nice bit of kit. The Workshop has been on a roll with Fantasy terrain ever since Dreadstone Blight/Witchfate Tor. Next year I will look to add this to my collection.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

Small moan here, but I sincerely hope with all the nice large kits, terrain pieces and individual plastic figures beign released in fantasy over the past year that next year (supposedly being a 40k year) brings the same. A new edition, race-specific scenery and some new large units for the majority of 40k armie, not just new releases, would be awesome. That and I'd appreciate it if we had some WD issues that were mainly 40k with say one fantasy article in it, a bit like the reverse of what every other WD has been for the past 12 months.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

you need to get with the man-hammer love.....this is an awesome kit. cant wait to paint one up


----------

